# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  List of Name Generators

## Gan

I think this thread may be to the top of the page (I don't know the word, lol; importantized?). If someone want to share his knowledge with us and knows a good name generator, well, post it here!

I was wondering why there was no topic like this in this section. So here I am. I will post more links if mods think this is a good idea. I mean: why not?  :Smile: 

Also remember: yes, we have generators and auto names. But nothing can reach *your own* names.



*Rinkworks* (link)
This name generator is _complete_. It has various types (default, short, fantasy, latin etc.) and it has also a template for make your own generator!

*Squid* (link)
Nice one. You can select from a lot of options, or take a fast one in the bottom of the page (select a template). You can take cultural names (afghul, afrika, arabic, norway etc.), places (coastal, cities, geographic) and also names of people.

*Yafnag* (link)
In this one you simply create your own name. Select 'min' and 'max' number of letters and start generating. If you want, you can apply a prefix/suffix to your name.

*Donjon* (link)
I think this one is really useful. You can create almost everything: from fantasy settings names (places and races), to ancient and hystorical names. Slavic and italian names, anyone? Very good, anyway.

*Serendipity* (link)
With this name generator you can choose between places and names. It has generators for cities, towns, places and locations, sites and strongholds. Very interesting.

*Generic Place* (link)
Simple and clean.

*Regency Place* (link)
As above.

*Manon's Garden* (link)
Reload the page for more names.

*Namesmade* (link)
Select a range of names and start generating.

*Ebon (Shareware)* (link)
The Everchanging Book of Names is a shareware very useful. You can download templates and make your custom ones, but as long as you don't pay, you can generate only 5 names (except for the default templates). Price: EUR 10.00, USD 10.00, or GBP 7.00.

----------


## Ascension

Ya know, that's a good idea, Gan.  I'll talk it over with the CLs about making it a sticky.

----------


## Heinrich Zweihänder

I also like to use awkword for a generator for a custom language :
This works more or less like the Rinkworks template generator

http://bprhad.wz.cz/awkwords/index.php

----------


## Maezar

Langmaker should be on this list. An incredible tool. You'll need an archaic version of Windows to run it however. I keep a Parallels image of XP just for this :-)
Also, sadly, you'll have a hard time finding it to download these days. Hit me up via PM if you want a copy.

----------


## fabio p

This is useful. I knew some of the generators but I did't know rinkworks, which seems really complete to me.

----------


## isomage

I've got a Markovian random name generator here: Markovian random name generator

----------


## Vidgange

Very cool thread! I'll have a peek at all the generators. Thanks

----------


## fdyfggvdvf

Tried rinkwork. Got the best dragon name ever. Thanks.

----------


## BlackChakram

I've been using Rinkworks for like... a decade and they're hands-down the best. I can't endorse it enough. 

Also, the rest of their site is quite hilarious. Especially the book-a-minute summaries. Off topic, I know, but one of those little gems of the Internet.  :Smile:

----------


## Arkaidyn

Abulafia: http://www.random-generator.com/inde...itle=Main_Page

Sort of like a wiki of community created generators, not just for names, its great

----------


## Carnifex

Here's a name generator I made some years ago (costs $5 but has some nice features I have not found anywhere else):
http://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/...Name-Generator

----------


## gogocamel

Last year I started building my own generators using  Inspiration Pad Pro. The coding language is pretty easy to pick up. I'm currently working on a dungeon concept generator which includes a naming component. Here is a quick ten item list from its current build:

The Stinking Resevoir
Ironhawk Cloisters
The Goblin Harem
The Workshop Of Snow
The Harpy's Kiss
Ogrewright
Voldodon's Menagerie
The Feral Stronghold
The Gargoyle Station
Wavespire

Someday when I have the time, I'll port it online. I'll post the link here when I have accomplished that goal. In the meantime, check out the software. Last time I checked it was free.

----------


## HansR

I spent some time creating Names generator tables for different countries using Inspiration Pad Pro. They are separated by continent but you can put them all in the same place and even create a single file with all tables together so you can mix first names and Last names from different countries.

Files are text format but they must be ANSI encoded to work with non-English characters so I recommend to Edit them with Notepad++ (which is the text editor I use).

I’m also working on a character generator and a planet name generator that I’ll share with you once it’s done.

BTW I just checked and as said gogocamel, Inspiration Pad Pro stills free and for those of you that prefer to use your tablet or smartphone they also have a version for Android.

Inspiration Pad Pro creates a folder in your Documents folder where you have to unzip this file to work properly. *Documents\Inspiration Pad Pro\Common\nbos*

Enjoy

Names.zip

Update:

Here is the Content:

*Asia*
        BengaliNames.ipt
_BENGALI: Bangladesh, India
_
        BurmeseNames.ipt
_BURMESE: Myanmar
_
        ChineseNames.ipt
_CHINESE: China, Malaysia, Singapore, Taiwan, USA
_
        FilipinoNames.ipt
        HindiNames.ipt
_HINDI: India, Nepal, UK
_
        IndonesianNames.ipt
        JapaneseNames.ipt
        KazakhNames.ipt
        KhmerNames.ipt
_KHMER: Cambodia
_
        MalayNames.ipt
        MongolianNames.ipt
        PashtunNames.ipt
_PASHTUN: Afghanistan, Pakistan
_
        PunjabiNames.ipt
_PUNJABI:    India, Pakistan, UK
_
        SinhaleseNames.ipt
        SouthKoreanNames.ipt
        Tajik-UzbekNames.ipt
_TAJIK-UZBEK: Afghanistan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Uzbekistan
_
        Thai-LaoNames.ipt
        VietnameseNames.ipt


*EasternEurope*
        AlbanianNames.ipt
_ALBANIAN: Albania, Kosovo, Macedonia
_
        ArmenianNames.ipt
        BelarusianNames.ipt
        BosnianNames.ipt
_BOSNIAN: Bosnia and Herzegovina
_
        BulgarianNames .ipt
        Czech-SlovakNames.ipt
        EstonianNames.ipt
        GeorgianNames.ipt
        HungarianNames.ipt
        LatvianNames.ipt
        LithuanianNames.ipt
        MacedonianNames.ipt
        PolishNames.ipt
        RomanianNames.ipt
_ROMANIAN: Moldova, Romania
_
        RussianNames.ipt
_RUSSIAN: Belarus, Estonia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Latvia, Russia, Tajikistan
_
        SerboCroatianNames.ipt
_SERBO-CROATIAN: Croatia, Montenegro, Serbia
_
        UkrainianNames.ipt


*MidleEastern*
        AzeriNames.ipt
_AZERI: Azerbaijan, Iran
_
        IranianNames.ipt
        IsraeliNames.ipt
        KurdishNames.ipt
_KURDISH: Iraq, Syria, Turkey
_
        MuslimNames.ipt
_MUSLIM:    Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Egypt, Ethiopia, France, Indonesia,
            Iraq, Israel, Kuwait, Lebanon, Malaysia, Oman, Pakistan, Palestine,
            Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Sudan, Syria, United Arab Emirates, Yemen
_
        TurkishNames.ipt


*NorthAmerica*
        AmericanNames.ipt
        CanadianFrenchNames.ipt
        CanadianNames.ipt
        Native American Names.ipt
_Algonquin, Apache, Blackfoot, Cherokee, Cheyenne, Chippewa, 
            Choctaw, Comanche, Cree, Dakota, Hopi, Iroquois, Mapuche, 
            Miwok, Mohawk, Navajo, Nootka, Ojibwa, Omaha, Pawnee, 
            Ponca, Quechua, Shawnee, Shoshone, Sioux, Winnebago

_
*Oceania*
        MaoriNames.ipt

*South&CentralAmerica*
        BrazilianNames.ipt
        HispanicAmericanNames.ipt
_HISPANIC AMERICAN: Argentina, Bolivia, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, 
            Cuba, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Mexico, Nicaragua, 
            Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Uruguay, USA, Venezuela

_
*WesternEurope*
        AncientGreekNames.ipt
        AustrianNames.ipt
        BelgianNames.ipt
        BritishNames.ipt
_United Kingdom (England and Wales)
_
        DanishNames.ipt
        DutchNames.ipt
_ DUTCH: Netherlands, South Africa
_
        EnglishNames.ipt
_ENGLISH:    Australia, Botswana, New Zealand, South Africa, Zambia, Zimbabwe
_
        FinnishNames.ipt
        FrenchNames.ipt
        GermanNames.ipt
        GreekName.ipt
        IcelandicNames.ipt
        IrishCelticNames.ipt
        IrishNames.ipt
        ItalianNames.ipt
        NorwegianNames.ipt
        PortugueseNames.ipt
_PORTUGUESE: Angola, Mozambique, Portugal
_
        ScottishNames.ipt
        SloveneNames.ipt
        SpanishNames.ipt
        SwedishNames.ipt
        SwissNames.ipt
        TWVIvikingnames.ipt

----------


## gogocamel

> I spent some time creating Names generator tables for different countries using Inspiration Pad Pro. They are separated by continent but you can put them all in the same place and even create a single file with all tables together so you can mix first names and Last names from different countries.
> 
> Files are text format but they must be ANSI encoded to work with non-English characters so I recommend to Edit them with Notepad++ (which is the text editor I use).
> 
> I’m also working on a character generator and a planet name generator that I’ll share with you once it’s done.
> 
> BTW I just checked and as said gogocamel, Inspiration Pad Pro stills free and for those of you that prefer to use your tablet or smartphone they also have a version for Android.
> 
> Inspiration Pad Pro creates a folder in your Documents folder where you have to unzip this file to work properly. *Documents\Inspiration Pad Pro\Common\nbos*
> ...


 :Shocked:  That is awesome. I will definitely makes use of these. Thank you. Awhile back I worked up a similar list of tables drawn from Gygax's Extraordinary Names. I've since tweaked them to fit my  game worlds, since they probably aren't much use to anyone else. I may have a backup of the source tables somewhere. I'll see if I can dig them up.

----------


## HansR

> That is awesome. I will definitely makes use of these. Thank you. Awhile back I worked up a similar list of tables drawn from Gygax's Extraordinary Names. I've since tweaked them to fit my  game worlds, since they probably aren't much use to anyone else. I may have a backup of the source tables somewhere. I'll see if I can dig them up.


You're welcome Gogocamel. In due time I'll share my IPT files related to Names and Cartography/Cosmography I've been working for my personal project. I have other resources that are not really cartography related that I can also share. Send me a PM telling me what you currently use and I'll be able to send you what I have that is related.

H

----------


## Redrobes

I recalled a name gen list and I found it today...

https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ead.php?t=4943

Theres a link in that to some perl code I did to do the Elite name gen. I used a similar name gen for a map I made a long time ago. I forget what it was called now or the link to it.

----------


## ChickPea

My no. 1 favourite generator is the Pseudo-Elizabethan Place Name Generator

----------


## gogocamel

> My no. 1 favourite generator is the Pseudo-Elizabethan Place Name Generator


I'm definitely bookmarking that one.

----------


## POUTROR

Hi,

I just made a spreadsheet name generator based on a list of morphemes/syllables. Each morpheme can be entered in the list along with its translation and the spreadsheet will display assembled words and their etymology. 

The spreadsheet is somewhat protected but you can edit the interesting parts. If you want to use it full time you should make a copy of your own because everyone has the link to the same document.

There is also a second sheet filled with Quenya morphemes (Tolkien's elvish language) in the document so you can test two different languages.

Here is the link : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...oM0/edit#gid=0

----------


## Chanticrow

I know this thread is pretty old now, but the power of the internet compels me.

Gammadyne's Random Word Generator is an incredible tool for generating words based on patterns or extrapolating an existing word in hundreds of variations.  The free version of the software has a few non-essential functions disabled.  The interface is dated, but the company still improves the software and introduces new language sets.  
https://www.gammadyne.com/rndword.htm

My other favorite tool for generating new names is Markov Chains.  This link provides a long explanation of how it works: https://towardsdatascience.com/gener...s-2a33030a4ac0
The short version is using the letter frequency of a set of words to generate more words similar to those in the set.

There are lots of Markov Chain tools on the web, but this one is my go-to because it has a lot of pre-selected sets of words available.  Just click the "Random (x2)" button to cross two word sets.  See what you get for "Pies + Theological Demons" or "English Towns + Periodic Elements", for example.  Open the settings menu to select word sets, or drop your own list into the text box and generate endless variations on your theme.  

https://www.samcodes.co.uk/project/markov-namegen/

----------

